# Tile sizes in bathroom?



## trueform (Jun 23, 2008)

I am remodeling my bathroom in a gray color scheme. I am going to do my floor a dark gray and lighter on the wall that goes up behind the vanity and then up in higher in the bathtube. Is it ok to use the same size tile on the floor as on the wall but in different colors? Any help would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Sure. You can use any size of tile on the floor, the walls, the shower, and the backsplash that you want. The only limitation I can think of would be if there is a tile floor in the shower...You need to use tiles small enough to accommodate the slope of the shower floor....But you have a tub.


----------



## trueform (Jun 23, 2008)

*Reply*

Thank you. The bathroom is small for instance the floor is 30 sqft. I plan on tiling the floor angled and have the walls go in a brick pattern so its not just one ontop of another. Do you think that would work?


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Well not all tile comes in all sizes. I guess you have limitation based off the tile you chose. 
If you're picking sizes first, now you're going to have limitations on styles/colors. 
Have you already chosen the tile?


----------



## trueform (Jun 23, 2008)

In a way I know what I want. The problem is the tile that I always want comes in 12x12 and up then 6x24's for instance. Since its a small bathroom I don't want to put great pieces of tile on the wall. I'm going with a gray scale theme with tile that is smooth and has a little texture.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

MY OPINION is those tiles are too big.
I wouldn't go any bigger than 12x12 on the floor. Maybe a 6x6 on the wall. You could mix that with a 3x5 and some kind of border. If you find a nice 1x1 mosaic sheet (1 ft sq), you could cut the mosaic into 3 rows of 4" each (or 4 rows of 3" each!). Now 1 sheet of mosaic can yield 3 linear feet of border tile. 
Sounds like you need to address your tile choice again.


----------



## trueform (Jun 23, 2008)

Well what I am thinking of doing is keeping the 12 by 12 on the floor in a dark gray and then in a lighter gray go up the wall in the 12 by 12 as well. The problem with all the tile I like and look for is they don't come in smaller sizes as 6by6 or such sizes.


----------



## pwhoolboom (May 20, 2008)

My opinion (take it for what it's worth) is that 12x12 would look way too big on the walls of a small bathroom.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I did 12x12 ceramic faux-stone tiles in my teeny-tiny master bathroom tub/shower's walls, and it looks pretty cool. Less grout joints to maintain as well.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Here's a rough interpretation. Don't hold the paint/cabinet/granite selections against me.:whistling2: I wasn't working with much. You'll have to picture your wall tile in a brick pattern. I've got 12's on the floor and 6's on the walls.

J


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Nice job, Jay. :thumbsup:

I think the first renditions look very sleek and contemporary. The linear pattern of the wall tile makes it. A nice change from typical brick pattern.
The 2nd one with the 6x6 grid pattern looks too honeycomb to me. I think that would need to be broken up some with either a border, listello or a combo of patterns.

Jay, may I ask what program you used for those?


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Angus. I agree the the pattern needs to be broken up somehow...that was just my freebie rendition..

I use chief architect...http://chiefarchitect.com/ for about 5 years now. I really like it (most of the time). Like all software it can drive you crazy. Great users forum...http://chieftalk.com/

J


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Here's my m.c. escher version :laughing:


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks buck, and yeah I really like the software. It's a little pricey (I think it's about $2,200 + a few hundred for the training videos) but it can do a nice job once you've taken the time to learn it.

Jay


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Whatever ever happened to the op? Hope he/she didn't get hit by a bus? Or more importantly whistling2, that I didn't draw all that for nuttin'.

J


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Jay, it's not all for nothing. I liked your designs! :thumbup: I was gonna poop if you said you did that in Sketchup. 

That and you prolly gave buckknife1 a heart attack. He was all amped on getting the program for himself UNTIL he saw $2200 .


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Jay,

Other people also view these threads and you have given me some new ideas for my bathroom. Your renderings are extremely helpful.:thumbsup: I've saved a few of your pictures to my hard drive (crown moulding, built in bookcase and these) for future reference. 
But I draw the line about putting them on my frig.

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks guys, I feel better...sniff...sniff. :laughing:

Jay


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

47_47 said:


> Jay,
> 
> Other people also view these threads and you have given me some new ideas for my bathroom. Your renderings are extremely helpful.:thumbsup: I've saved a few of your pictures to my hard drive (crown moulding, built in bookcase and these) for future reference.
> But I draw the line about putting them on my frig.
> ...



Awww, come on Mike...it might look nice. Not bad wallpaper either. :no:

J


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Dang, you beat me by a few minutes!


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Kudo's to you guys. With all of this creative talent I'm glad I didn't write I wouldn't have it tattooed on my butt. :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Oh no. I'm NOT going there


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Me neither :no::no::no: :laughing::laughing:

J


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

ah, what the heck...


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

That would be MOST impressive if that's actually 47_47 in the pic.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

who's to say it's not...big brother is watching..:icon_cool:...what did he think the black helicopter he just heard was doing?


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I am in the presence of geniuses:notworthy:
I had better quit while I've only got a bathroom on my butt.
These last posts really made my week! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks again,
Mike


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Don't give us too much credit...I for one, just spilled coffee all over my keyboard. :wink:

And I've locked myself out of my house at least twice in the past month. :whistling2:

J


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Being modest, by spilling coffee, you are confirming Newtons law of gravity and Euler's principle of fluid dynamics. It's all in how you look at things. BTW at least you didn't lock yourself *in* your house.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, that's the ticket! :yes:

J


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Jay123 said:


> Don't give us too much credit...I for one, just spilled coffee all over my keyboard. :wink:
> 
> And I've locked myself out of my house at least twice in the past month. :whistling2:
> 
> J


Yep, and I'm currently renting a house; waiting for my new house to be ready. The rental has hardwood in the family room. Yesterday, I was genius enough to knock a 5 lb. sample of granite off the table directly on to the hardwood. Luckily, it only bounced twice :huh:.
Maybe I'll be able to start a thread on how to repair 5 dings in prefinished hardwood. :furious:


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I called you geniuses, not coordinated.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Yep, and I'm currently renting a house; waiting for my new house to be ready. The rental has hardwood in the family room. Yesterday, I was genius enough to knock a 5 lb. sample of granite off the table directly on to the hardwood. Luckily, it only bounced twice :huh:.
> Maybe I'll be able to start a thread on how to repair 5 dings in prefinished hardwood. :furious:


ouch!


----------



## PSHome (Jan 21, 2008)

You can do what you want it is your house


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

PSHome said:


> You can do what you want it is your house


The OP asked for advice. Reasonable advice was given. No problems with that.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Still waitin' on the op...so....


----------



## terri_and_jj (Feb 24, 2008)

Nicely done!


----------

